# connect3d gto  is modeable?



## pmb (Oct 10, 2005)

hi, this card its very cheap so..  its modeable to 16 pipelines?


----------



## nick255 (Oct 12, 2005)

I have bought this card, and i have successfully modded it to 16 pipes, along with atleast another 5 people who have also said they have modded it too.

It remains to be seen if anybody has bought this card and has failed to mod it? 

You could get this card and play the Ati lotto, this card has an R423 core (as far as the number of people have modded it have got R423 cores, not sure if there are any R480 c3d cards out there) and you might get one with a core that would have gone in an x800 xt or x800 xt pe card but seeing as ati's new cards they are dumping these cores in cheap cards to get rid of them.

It is cheaper than the gto2


----------



## vexen (Oct 13, 2005)

hello, i just bough one and i would like to mod it, how did you do (im new to modding/oc'ing)

thanks!


----------



## nick255 (Oct 13, 2005)

Okay the way i did it, 
1) you need a ms dos bootdisk http://www.allbootdisks.com/disk_contents/dos.html
2) You need to download (atiflash for old method, modified flashrom for new) from this site, and the bios for the powercolor x800 xt pci express version 
http://www.techpowerup.com/bios/Powercolor.X800XT.256.Samsung20.040616.bin (you might want to rename it to something shorter)

3) You can delete some stuff off the bootdisk to make room to put these files on or just stick them on another disk and swap them after boot.

Old method
4) after boot, type atiflash -s 0 c3dgto.bin - this will save ur current bios
5) type atiflash -f -p 0 (power color bios filename) -newbios - this will flash the powercolor bios
6) type atiflash -f -p 0 c3dgto.bin - this shall restore the old bios you saved previously

New method
4) after boot, type flashrom -s 0 c3dgto.bin - this will save ur current bios
5) flashrom -f -p 0 (modified c3d bios filename) 

After this all the pipes should be unlocked.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 13, 2005)

could someone send me the original bios, so i can mod it to 16p ?


----------



## vexen (Oct 13, 2005)

is there a way i can "export" the bios and send it to you? (im talking about the connect 3d one!)


----------



## Urlyin (Oct 13, 2005)

vexen said:
			
		

> is there a way i can "export" the bios and send it to you? (im talking about the connect 3d one!)



Use ATITool to dump the bios to a file you can send to W1zz


----------



## vexen (Oct 13, 2005)

could you be more precise by "dump'ing" the bios? i have ati tool and i dont find

and a friend told me that it wasnt the best thing to flash the bios with another card 'publisher' (asus, abit, evga..) cause some voltages or important settings could be changed

thanks for answering 

**edit : nevermind i found**

my core clocks are edited with ATItool, i dont know if this changes the bios... anyway, im sending it as an attached file


----------



## ShadowFlare (Oct 14, 2005)

vexen said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> and a friend told me that it wasnt the best thing to flash the bios with another card 'publisher' (asus, abit, evga..) cause some voltages or important settings could be changed
> 
> ...


Yes, that is true, but if you flash back to your original without restarting first, then it is just fine.   The new bios doesn't get used by the card until you restart.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 14, 2005)

for c3d gto mod info check out the gto² mod article page 4


----------



## locutus12 (Oct 14, 2005)

just some info for people looking for a new card... i really would advise buying the Sapphire GTO2 over the connect or any GTO for a few technicle reasons...

Sapphire GTO2 
samsung 1.6ns Samsung memory (as fitted on the X850XTPE, clocks to about 620mhz max (1240mhz effective)
R480 core as fitted on the X850XTPE has 100% mod rate to 16 pipes
same Printed circuit layout as the X850XT

once modded...  it is an X850XTPE ...


all manufacturers of GTO
Samsung 2 ns memory doesnt clock anywhere near as high...
R420 core isnt garunteed to modify
different PCB and GPU means the GPU will not clock as high as a GTO2`s would


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 14, 2005)

I agree.  For people without $200 though, it's still a possible 16 pipe steal!


----------



## nick255 (Oct 15, 2005)

ild also agree that the gto2 would achieve better overclocks, however depends if you wanna save money and get near similar performance. 

The unique thing about the connect3d gto pcb is that it has a pci express power connector so the core should be pretty stable at x800 pe speeds.
A review on hexus they overclocked the card successfully to x800 pe speeds with stock cooling, so its probably achievable, more so with better cooling.
Its hit and miss with the 2ns memory whether you can get it stable at pe speeds, ill get some ram sinks and see how far i can overclock the memory on my card


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 16, 2005)

nick255 said:
			
		

> ild also agree that the gto2 would achieve better overclocks, however depends if you wanna save money and get near similar performance.
> 
> The unique thing about the connect3d gto pcb is that it has a pci express power connector so the core should be pretty stable at x800 pe speeds.
> A review on hexus they overclocked the card successfully to x800 pe speeds with stock cooling, so its probably achievable, more so with better cooling.
> Its hit and miss with the 2ns memory whether you can get it stable at pe speeds, ill get some ram sinks and see how far i can overclock the memory on my card



Be sure to let us know how it goes!


----------



## JimmyHa (Oct 19, 2005)

I got a Connect3d X800GTO from newegg 2 days ago.  I flashed it w/ w1zzard's 16pipe bios and got to 6k 3dmarks.  I then overclocked it to 575 core / 560memory.  It seems to max around 580-590 core and 560-570 memory.  2.0ns Samsung memory faster than I thought.  I am using stock cooling and only 1 case fan.  Here's my 6760 3dmark score, it'd probably hit 7k if I got ambitious w/ Clawhammer and ram.  

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1336567

I'd just like to say thanks to W1zzard for his excellent bios, atitool and articles. 
You da Man


----------



## Marl76lopes (Oct 20, 2005)

The C3D GTO is a great card, i dont thik the GTO2 is faster...this is what i think.
My C3D GTO with the powercoler X800XT bios --» http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1339372

Not bad...

Edit : Where can i get the original moded C3D GTO bios?


----------



## SPHERE (Oct 20, 2005)

just some info for people looking for a new card... i really would advise buying the Sapphire GTO2 over the connect or any GTO for a few technicle reasons...

Sapphire GTO2 
samsung 1.6ns Samsung memory (as fitted on the X850XTPE, clocks to about 620mhz max (1240mhz effective)
R480 core as fitted on the X850XTPE has 100% mod rate to 16 pipes
same Printed circuit layout as the X850XT

once modded...  it is ,  an X850XTPE ...


all manufacturers of GTO
Samsung 2 ns memory doesnt clock anywhere near as high... some have 1.6ns ram
R420 core isnt garunteed to modify gto can come with any x800 core not just the r420 and none of them have a 100% mod rate
different PCB and GPU means the GPU will not clock as high as a GTO2`s would  not true alot of gtos have the x850 pcb aswell


----------



## locutus12 (Oct 20, 2005)

sean478 said:
			
		

> just some info for people looking for a new card... i really would advise buying the Sapphire GTO2 over the connect or any GTO for a few technicle reasons...
> 
> Sapphire GTO2
> samsung 1.6ns Samsung memory (as fitted on the X850XTPE, clocks to about 620mhz max (1240mhz effective)
> ...




the key words above are "some"  "some" may have the X850PCB, "some"  may have an r480 core,  "some" may have everything the GTO2 has and still wont mod...

it comes down to this, sapphire built the GTO2 with the mod and modders in mind. Think about it, your sapphire, youve bought aload of r480 cores on the cheap because they have either failed a batch test or they came cheap from ATI because they have switched the production lines to gear up for the R520 cores. How do you get great press ready for the new product launches come november and give a cracking card on the cheap?  its simple... warrenty cover...   if you can find a way to remove the warrenty as a company you save money in the long run. it would make no sense to build the GTO2 which at stock speeds is EXACTLY the same performance wise as a GTO unless they new the modders would mod it, they new they would love it, and they new they wouldnt need to worry about too many comming back for warrenty soaking up profits. 

also as they only have so many el cheapo R480 cores, its a limited edition which means they dont have alot of this product, you can already see the prices creeping up on the GTO2 across the net because the supplys are falling.  no where sells them for $199 any more that much is certain...

you buy a GTO, you may get X800XTPE speeds,   you spend the extra $50 to $80 on the GTO2...  you WILL get an X850 capable of XTPE speeds. 

its a choice between a card thats worth  $259.99 That will mod to an X850XTPE worth $463.99 

or a card thats woth  $188 that may mod to an X800XTPE worth  $389


but make your mind up soon, those of us who bought the GTO2 at the start got them for between $199 and $229   chances are the prices will only go up as demand outstrips supplys that are left.


----------



## SPHERE (Oct 20, 2005)

locutus12 said:
			
		

> the key words above are "some"  "some" may have the X850PCB, "some"  may have an r480 core,  "some" may have everything the GTO2 has and still wont mod...
> 
> it comes down to this, sapphire built the GTO2 with the mod and modders in mind. Think about it, your sapphire, youve bought aload of r480 cores on the cheap because they have either failed a batch test or they came cheap from ATI because they have switched the production lines to gear up for the R520 cores. How do you get great press ready for the new product launches come november and give a cracking card on the cheap?  its simple... warrenty cover...   if you can find a way to remove the warrenty as a company you save money in the long run. it would make no sense to build the GTO2 which at stock speeds is EXACTLY the same performance wise as a GTO unless they new the modders would mod it, they new they would love it, and they new they wouldnt need to worry about too many comming back for warrenty soaking up profits.
> 
> ...


 i haven't seen a r480 core that hasn't been able to run stable at 540 yet 
 if you get a gto with the x850 pcb, r480 core, and 1.6ns ram that card will hit xtpe stock speeds with proper cooling  but wether or not you will get 16 pipes is up to luck (chances are verry bad )


----------



## ShadowFlare (Oct 20, 2005)

sean478 said:
			
		

> i haven't seen a r480 core that hasn't been able to run stable at 540 yet
> if you get a gto with the x850 pcb, r480 core, and 1.6ns ram that card will hit xtpe stock speeds with proper cooling  but wether or not you will get 16 pipes is up to luck (chances are verry bad )


Mine is one of those that doesn't reach 540.  While it doesn't get artifacts all the way up to around 550 or likely higher, it soon crashes after going more than only a little above 520.  The mod didn't affect my overclock one bit either positively or negatively.


----------



## SPHERE (Oct 20, 2005)

ShadowFlare said:
			
		

> Mine is one of those that doesn't reach 540.  While it doesn't get artifacts all the way up to around 550 or likely higher, it soon crashes after going more than only a little above 520.  The mod didn't affect my overclock one bit either positively or negatively.


what core? what cooling? what temp?
to know what core it has you need to look at the die you cant trust a program


----------



## JimmyHa (Oct 20, 2005)

The GTO2 WAS a great value and those that got it in did well.  As it stands today, the GTO2 is not a good value and the C3d GTO is where its at.  

A GTO2 for $259 versus a C3d GTO at $188 is no contest.   The C3d is 38% cheaper at least and only 10% slower at worst.  Neither card is worth $300 dollar modded. $300 = 7800GT stock.

If you gonna spend $259 for GTO2, then just fork out the extra $30 and get a 7800GT.  Just as the GTO2 was price gouged to NOT a good deal, the C3d GTO will do so shortly.  So if you’re a cheap bastard, now’s the time.


----------



## nick255 (Oct 20, 2005)

Ive managed to get my c3d card at 530/530 now with no artifacts http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1341049  6200 3d-05 marks not bad

I managed to get the core to a max of 549 before it crashed.... i dont think the issues heat as i have a waterblock on it and the core was about 40c at 549. 
But i would guess its about right for the R423 as its the whole reason ati made R480 so they could clock the x850 cards abit higher.

With the memory i got it running to about 548 before it caused artifacts, also the heatsinks on the card were pretty damn hot to the touch at this point!


----------



## JimmyHa (Oct 20, 2005)

I got my c3d GTO card over 7000 3dmarks stock cooling.  No artifacts and it'll clock higher.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1343665

I think the c3d GTOs are faster clock for clock than GTO2s.  They may not clock as high, but they seem more efficient.


----------



## nick255 (Oct 20, 2005)

JimmyHa said:
			
		

> I got my c3d GTO card over 7000 3dmarks stock cooling.  No artifacts and it'll clock higher.
> 
> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1341485
> 
> I think the c3d GTOs are faster clock for clock than GTO2s.  They may not clock as high, but they seem more efficient.



Nice howd you get the core to 591? I cant seem to get it over 549, its running cool so im thinking maybe its not getting enough voltage and so im not sure my 480 tagan psu is up to the job.

what sort of psu etc, you running?

You possibly might have something with the clock for clock theory, im wondering whether the  R480 revision to make it clock higher might have impacted on performance? Would be nice to see some performance comparisons of stock x800 pe and x850 pe. clocked at the same speeds


----------



## JimmyHa (Oct 20, 2005)

I am running a 4000+ clawhammer, MSI neo4-f refurbed, 2x512 fatwallet cheapo ram, Thermaltake silent purepower 420w cheap PS in a generic antec case.  Its a low ball system.  I would think your 480ps would do the trick.   

I think the r480 gave some performance away to increase clock speeds ala p4.  Check this 
x850xt pe w/ more core mhz and hella better ram yet still slower.  I'd say r423 > r480 clock for clock.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=821879


----------



## ShadowFlare (Oct 20, 2005)

sean478 said:
			
		

> what core? what cooling? what temp?
> to know what core it has you need to look at the die you cant trust a program


It's an R480 (X800 GTO2) with a Zalman VF700-AlCu installed and it gets to around 66 C at load when the gpu is overclocked to 520.  Modding it to 16 pipelines does not affect the temperature or max overclock on mine.


----------



## JLBENEDICT (Oct 21, 2005)

I just received my Connect3D card the other day..

What seems to be the chances of this card modding to 16 pipes?
What are the symptoms if it fails?    Just curious as to what to look for if it is not stable or would I even have a video signal at all???


----------



## SPHERE (Oct 21, 2005)

ShadowFlare said:
			
		

> It's an R480 (X800 GTO2) with a Zalman VF700-AlCu installed and it gets to around 66 C at load when the gpu is overclocked to 520.  Modding it to 16 pipelines does not affect the temperature or max overclock on mine.


hummm... thats odd thx for the report dude


----------



## nick255 (Oct 21, 2005)

JLBENEDICT said:
			
		

> I just received my Connect3D card the other day..
> 
> What seems to be the chances of this card modding to 16 pipes?
> What are the symptoms if it fails?    Just curious as to what to look for if it is not stable or would I even have a video signal at all???



Currently successes seem to be 21 and 0 faliures so seems pretty good to me.
The only way you would not get a video signal is if the flashing went wrong or your c3d card doesnt have an R423 core, but as far as i know all the c3ds so far have had R423 cores.

Based on the current success rate ild be very surprised if you cant unlock all 16 pipes on your card, i think the worst that could happen (assuming ur card has R423) is you will be stuck with 12 pipes.


----------



## SPHERE (Oct 21, 2005)

nick255 said:
			
		

> Currently successes seem to be 21 and 0 faliures so seems pretty good to me.
> The only way you would not get a video signal is if the flashing went wrong or your c3d card doesnt have an R423 core, but as far as i know all the c3ds so far have had R423 cores.
> 
> Based on the current success rate ild be very surprised if you cant unlock all 16 pipes on your card, i think the worst that could happen (assuming ur card has R423) is you will be stuck with 12 pipes.


23 x800gto connect 3d's have moded successfully with no failures ?


----------



## nick255 (Oct 21, 2005)

sean478 said:
			
		

> 23 x800gto connect 3d's have moded successfully with no failures ?



Yeah, but when i posted it was 21 on the article page


----------



## Ostate21 (Oct 21, 2005)

I think I'm going to order one of these for a friend of mine. I'm willing to take the chance plus they're still cheap!


----------



## nick255 (Oct 21, 2005)

Just looking at the success rate now, there seems to be 1 faliure , this is quite interesting.
It would be interesting to know if the person who had the faliure has a different core on this card.

Currently the only R423 cores go to x800 xt, xt pe and gt's.... xts and xt pe have all 16 pipes and the gt pipelines are cut down to 8 , i dont see why ati would start producing r423s cut down to 12 pipelines just for connect3ds gto card.

So either the card that failed has a different core or some process went wrong with the flash.


----------



## SPHERE (Oct 22, 2005)

two cards can have the same core yet one will unlock while the other one wont


----------



## nick255 (Oct 23, 2005)

sean478 said:
			
		

> two cards can have the same core yet one will unlock while the other one wont



sure i guess, im just interested in the reason though. 
Say all these cores are just bios locked, then its a software reason rather than an hardware reason why it failed. 

I havnt had a chance to read all posts regarding x800 gt's but ive seen some have an R423 core, are there any reports of anybody modding these cards to 12 pipes?

if so then i guess connect3d could be sticking these cores in the gto if they are low on 16pipe R423 cores.


----------



## SPHERE (Oct 23, 2005)

nick255 said:
			
		

> sure i guess, im just interested in the reason though.
> Say all these cores are just bios locked, then its a software reason rather than an hardware reason why it failed.
> 
> I havnt had a chance to read all posts regarding x800 gt's but ive seen some have an R423 core, are there any reports of anybody modding these cards to 12 pipes?
> ...


there is a thread made by dolf about x800 pipe unlocking find it and you will gain alot of insight into that ;P

Edit: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=4971 

yes i have seen 2 people with r423 gt's unlock their cards to 12 pipes but none to 16


----------



## Jodan (Nov 23, 2005)

*im new with this stuff....*

Hi!

For 2 weeks now i was searching for a card and 2 days ago, i decided to buy a c3d x800gto and mod it. Also i read a lot about modding and since me budget is very low, i decided to mod a card.

BUT: since i have no experience with flashing a videocards bios (i guess its just different from flashing the motherboards bios), i care a bit about doing s.th. wrong. Even if i backupped the original Bios, i would not know what (and how) to do if flashing goes wrong and i must to reflash to old Bios. Because: how doing it "blind"?!?

So could someone explain the flashing process, before that how to backup the old BIOS (or is it easy with the ATITool - and if, how to do it with the tool) and just how to do everything?

Sorry if i ask and not just do, but as i mentioned theres not much money so everything HAS TO work....

Oh, and sorry for the bad english - mothertongue is german...


----------



## Jodan (Nov 23, 2005)

What i forgot to say: i already know this article http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/overclocking/vidcard/127 So please dont defer me to it.

becuase of the flashing process: do i just have to click the exe file oder what? Hey, understand - its hard for me to understand an english report - even harder if not everything is written till to the small detail since i have no idea of doing a video card bios flash. So hopefully someone can hlep me - PMs are ok to me to.

And another BIG question: How about the Sapphire X800GTO Fireblade? Is it moddable??? I could get it really cheap... but i do get nothing out of it if it is not possible to mod it.


----------



## NoIdeaForANick (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi,

I got a Question or better a suggest....

I´ve seen many Connect 3D GTO Cards with R423 Core, with all of them it was possible to go for 16 Pipes.  
Than there where a few with R480 Core, but all of them are No Go´s ..

I Got a Sapphire X800 GTO for AGP and it seems like it is unlockable, too (When i look at my ATI Tool...), the thing is, that ALL AGP GTO`s got the R423 Chip because there is no need for the PCI-E to AGP Bridge....

A Friend of mine got 4 Sapphire X800 GTO´s PCI-e. 2 of them with R423, both are unlocked with modded X800XT-PE Bios...
The other 2 Cards got the R480 and they are not unlockable (He tried all  )

So my suggest, is it possible that except of the GTO 2 with R480, all Unlocked GTO´s was equipped with a R423 ?? I would go further: Is it possible that all GTO´s with R423 can be unlocked ???

Sorry for my Bad English...


----------



## Jodan (Nov 24, 2005)

No one knows an answer to my questions?


----------



## NoIdeaForANick (Nov 24, 2005)

Jodan said:
			
		

> No one knows an answer to my questions?



Hi,

Grüsse von Hamburg nach Ravensburg 

Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter:

http://www.ati-news.de/HTML/Berichte/bios.shtml

Ist eine Bios Flash Anleitung in Deutsch, zwar etwas älter, aber man begreift leichter was womit gemeint ist


----------



## Jodan (Nov 25, 2005)

Danke nach Hamburg...

Sonst noch Antworten?

Are there other answers?


----------



## dolf (Nov 25, 2005)

Jodan, I will try to explain you what means "blind" flasing: In case that your monitor can't start (black screen) you have to boot from floppy (with preliminary adjusted first boot device) with flashrom and backup BIOS on it. Without seeing nothing soon after floppy stops to be active type flashrom -f -p 0 biosname.bin and press enter. Wait until you hear that the flash process is over. Restart and most probably you will have monitor again.


----------



## v7100 (Nov 28, 2005)

What if the connect3D GTO card actually has a R430 core (but ATI tool suggest that it is a R423 core  
)? I understand that R430 has been used in XL with 16p http://www.cdrinfo.com/Sections/Reviews/Print.aspx?ArticleId=13690. So could I flash it to XL BIOS? 









			
				nick255 said:
			
		

> Currently successes seem to be 21 and 0 faliures so seems pretty good to me.
> The only way you would not get a video signal is if the flashing went wrong or your c3d card doesnt have an R423 core, but as far as i know all the c3ds so far have had R423 cores.
> 
> Based on the current success rate ild be very surprised if you cant unlock all 16 pipes on your card, i think the worst that could happen (assuming ur card has R423) is you will be stuck with 12 pipes.


----------



## ThePhased (Nov 29, 2005)

*no go on my connect3d gto*

I just received my connect3d gto from newegg. I tried using the tutorial on techpowerup. I downloaded flashrom and the modified 16p bios file. I went into dos and flashed the graphics card successfully, but ATI Tool still reports the card as 12 pipelines. I tried reflashing the card with the "-f" force function, but it didn’t make a difference.

A couple of others on newegg have reported problems flashing. Someone said that there is a new bios file? How would that change things, we can still flash back.. I saved the original bios file on the card before flashing if anyone is interested in looking at it. Maybe connect3d cut the extra pipes on this new revision of the card...


----------



## noneed4me2 (Nov 29, 2005)

i have this card and modded it fine, but check your fuse data against the ones in the article using atitool. I used this flash utility because i have no floppy and was unsuccesfull unlocking my own bios using the flashrom on a cd i burned myself. http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=5796&highlight=connect3d+gto Make sure to save your original bios. This guys iso worked great. burn using nero 6 or greater boot up and use option 1. you might have to uninstall and reinstall drivers. when done flashing from cd, reflash your original bios, i used winflash for this dont worry you'll keep the 16pipes, just be sure to check force box.


----------



## ThePhased (Nov 29, 2005)

hey, noneed4me2.. I didnt try your method yet, I will now though.

I checked my fuses in ATITool heres what I got

My card is reported as a R423

CONFIG_DIE_FUSES 0xEFF3BFFF
CONFIG_SUBSTRATE_FUSES 0xFFFFF71E
CONFIG_ROM_FUSES 0x860
GB_PIPE_SELECT x12B84

I did a quick search and found that these are the same fuses on the Saphire X800 Pro? and that they can't be unlocked to 16p.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=6702


----------



## noneed4me2 (Nov 29, 2005)

i guess ati or connect3d finally caught on to all the flashing, but the fact that its a r423 is good, if you are willing to remove the cooler you might check for the laser cut. i kept my stock cooling for now after the flash and my temps 40 idle 77 load. even if you can't flash you probably can overclock pretty good. When and where did you get your card. oh and one other thing most pro cards i read in the forum flashed succsefully even when others said no. it might be worth it just to try cause you never know. I just had a hard time unlocking my bios till i used the iso and figured what the hell i still was within my 30 days and could warranty it, but i don't know if everyone has that option. check out these articles http://www.vr-zone.com.sg/?i=2891 , http://pureoverclock.com/article24.html , one says in their benchies clock for clock the r423 is faster than the r480.


----------



## ThePhased (Nov 29, 2005)

hmm..yeah ill try overclocking it after I get back from my class. I orderd it from newegg 11/22/05...just last week. They must have just changed the cores. So yours was a R480? This new R423 is a lower die correct? What does it look like when they are lazer cut..are the points on the chip (in the upper right corner) not connected? Can I try connecting them?

Thanks for your help. Ill post my OC results soon...but I am not expecting too much because I have everything in a Antec Aria case thats already crouded.


----------



## noneed4me2 (Nov 29, 2005)

i thought having the the r480 was the better choice but check the edit on my above post and  read the articles. the r423 might be the better choice, thats what mine showed up as, plus yours and mine has the power adapter that alot of others don't so if you overclock you'll be better of connecting the pci-e power cord.


----------



## Roybin (Nov 30, 2005)

hi, noneed4me2, is that iso bootable CD suitable for C3D xGTO? I thought it is only for saphire X800GTO2. Did you use that iso to modify your C3D?  http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=5796&highlight=connect3d+gto


----------



## noneed4me2 (Nov 30, 2005)

yep sure did! check my other posts for all the directions for what i did, just a word of warning to all, modding is always a risk, but if it works the rewards are awesome. I just experimented today and got my clocks up to core 567, mem 560 and boosted my 3dmark05 to 6215. For a budget card this thing is awesom


----------



## Roybin (Nov 30, 2005)

hi, noneed4me2, I checked that flash utility thread and read your post. Now I downloaded the iso file, reboot,dir and did not find any C3d bin file but x16 and x12 which are supposed for saphire GTO2 card. I am not sure if the op change the iso again. If you acciendily still keep that iso file which has unclocked bios file for C3D GTO card, could you email one copy to me? my email:  wheretobe@gmail.com 
Thanks a lot for your help


----------



## noneed4me2 (Nov 30, 2005)

i mailed you the copy of the iso i used, don't sweat it if the bios looks different, i promise this worked for me and i have the r423 chip in one of my other posts i showed my log file and my chip was always the r423, if thats your chip this is the iso for you. 
2005-10-22 01:44:08	ATITool v0.24 started.
2005-10-22 01:44:08	Detected GPU Chip: R423 (5549), 12 Pipelines, 256 MB
2005-10-22 01:44:08	Temperature monitoring: LM63 detected
2005-10-22 01:44:16	Application terminated.
2005-10-22 01:44:30	ATITool v0.24 started.
2005-10-22 01:44:30	Detected GPU Chip: R423 (5549), 12 Pipelines, 256 MB
2005-11-01 17:42:04	Detected GPU Chip: R423 (5549), 16 Pipelines, 256 MB
2005-11-01 17:42:04	Temperature monitoring: LM63 detected
2005-11-01 17:42:15	Application terminated.
2005-11-01 17:57:30	ATITool v0.24 started.
2005-11-01 17:57:30	Detected GPU Chip: R423 (5549), 16 Pipelines, 256 MB
2005-11-01 17:57:30	Temperature monitoring: LM63 detected
2005-11-01 17:57:51	Clocks set to: 445.50 / 513.00
2005-11-26 02:11:23	Clocks set to: 546.75 / 553.50
2005-11-26 02:11:26	Temperature:	GPU: 44.5°C	GPU environment: 39.0°C
2005-11-26 02:11:27	Scan for Artifacts started...	Core: 546.75 Mhz	Memory: 553.50 Mhz
after all is done(DRIVER REINSTALLATION MAY BE REQUIRED) it is best to check for any broken or defective pipelines, i used this prog recommended from here http://www.vr-zone.com.sg/?i=2891&s=8 High Dynamic Range based Torture test, Rthdribl. Just google Rthdribl  and yo'll find it. Post your results and if all works thank Locutus12 as he did all the work.


----------



## noneed4me2 (Nov 30, 2005)

for those who found the link for ISO boot cd flash tool dead, it can also be found here http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/forumdisplay.php?f=3 . If the link to it there is also dead i still have it just pm me and i will email it.


----------



## dr.bling (Dec 1, 2005)

you can download the nero demo 7 burning rom and it has a setting to make this cd bootable in dos, i used it with no  problem and flashed my connect 3d x800 gto to 16 pipes, i take that back i did have a problem getting it to flash untill i renamed the bios with a shorter name x800_gto then it worked no problem.


----------



## Roybin (Dec 2, 2005)

just a reminder, the new batch of C3D cards looks like not moddable any more, though they still can be overclocked. The fuse data just don't match


----------



## NavyDood (Dec 5, 2005)

I got my Connect3D X800GTO possibly too late.  

ATI Tool says it is the R423 core.  The fuses don't show the F's in the right spots.  I tried it hoping I might get lucky since reviews at newgg state that they are still moddable.  I bough my card before the ppl claiming they are still moddable.  I followed the instructions in the article here on the site.  When I flashed it with the 16P bios, it said old and new bios were identical.  Is that what happened even on the cards that flashed no problem?  It didn't open the extra 4 pipes.  

I read the article from Vr-Zone that noneed4me2 posted the link too.  Quote from Vr-Zone:



> this Connect 3D card looks exactly like the X800 Pro / X800 XT from the previous generation. With only 12 pipelines, this Connect 3D X800 GTO sounds more like a rebadged X800 Pro VIVO. While users of that older card might remember the unlocking craze it generated due it's impressive success rate of getting a 16 pipeline X800 XT just by a BIOS flash. Not only were we successful in the BIOS flash, we were able to overclock this card to an impressive 570MHz on the Core, and 1140MHz on the Memory!
> 
> With the above said, we loaded the Connect3D X800 GTO with a Built By ATi X800 XT BIOS found over at TechPowerUp! ATi BIOS collection.



Any thoughts?  Or is the modded bios for the C3D GTO here on the site the X800XT bios?


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 5, 2005)

*Best BIOS???*

Anyone played with different BIOS on the C3D?  Which card model BIOS does it use?  I'm currently using the one linked in the article.


----------



## noneed4me2 (Dec 5, 2005)

navydood, there our more resellers selling cards that are nonmoddable, although GTO2s seem to be unaffected, but pricing of these cards seems to reflect this. If you can return your card i would maybe try a different retailer. Wizzard posted e-stores selling newer cards in the original mod article, so avoid those. When all is said and done though, the card is still a good deal and very overclockable.


----------



## sead0nkey (Dec 6, 2005)

First post.
Alright today 5-12 I recived my C3D x800GTO from newegg (ordered on 30nov). I checked the fuses data and it was modable (see still hope for everyone) my question is I used locutus12 auto method, do I need to fashback to the orig bios? Can I keep the one used by locutus12 ( I belive his was made for the GTO2) Any help would be great.


----------



## noneed4me2 (Dec 6, 2005)

seadonkey, you did everything right, and now he used the bios specifically for our card. It was the mem timings that were different in old bios (1.6 vs 2.0)that caused clock issue, but with no floppy i was desperate and took a chance. After reflashing with winflash i can  go as high as 600/565 with 6322 in 3dmark05 i figure my score can only get better when i add more ram and better cpu and an sata drive


----------



## sead0nkey (Dec 6, 2005)

Very cool noneed4me2, Thanks for the help.

to make sure is this the right appwinflash Also will a reinstall of the cat drivers be needed?


Update: I used ATIflash in dos and it is working great thank you.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 6, 2005)

From which model cards can we choose for the C3D X800?  I'm currently using the one listed in the article.


----------



## noneed4me2 (Dec 6, 2005)

I am sorry its ATI winflash my bad heres a link,http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/39


----------



## noneed4me2 (Dec 6, 2005)

blsnelling said:
			
		

> From which model cards can we choose for the C3D X800?  I'm currently using the one listed in the article.


 as long as your fuses match and its the Connect3d x800 gto thats the one.


----------



## NavyDood (Dec 8, 2005)

Welp... no luck.  I got a non-moddable C3D x800gto.  Tis ok cuz I am very pleased with the purchase.  It smokes my 6600gt agp I had.

I have it at 500/520 right now.  The highest I have seen the GPU core temp according to ATITool is 34°C during gaming in COD:UO or COD2, any 3dmark, and rthdrbl.  Gonna load up something more demanding like FarCry or FEAR and see what temps I get.


----------



## noneed4me2 (Dec 8, 2005)

thats to bad about the mod, but it still is a smokin card, i would try the max core/mem option on ATITool (best to do it when you aren't on the PC for a while) cause i am sure your card can go higher, mine maxed out at 627core 565mem, but i can't get those clocks at the same time so i usually set it at 520/540 with no issues in temp on stock cooling. Thinkin about going with the AOC Silencer 5.2 although for our series card the stock cooler reviews have all been favorable.


----------



## Lekamies (Dec 8, 2005)

I've got mine Connect 3d x800gto card yesterday. It has r423 core and 2.0ns memory.
Now it's working with x800xt bios 16pp and core: 550Mhz(idle: 32c load: 45-50c) mem: 550Mhz without problems.
3d Mark'05 scores
3d Mark'03 scores


----------



## CAMsoup (Dec 8, 2005)

*got the pipes*

Hey eveyone...I have a C3D modded to 16 pipes with the floppy flash from wizzard.  I have a question though, I tested the pipes with that crazy light program noneed4me2 said to use and they are stable, but I am not able to get it to over clock much at all...especially the mem.  core can go up to 420, but thats about it and only able to get around 4 or 5 out of mem.  Anyone have ideas what is hold me back.

Also seems like people have flashed there card more than once after the inital 16 pipe flash...am I missing something??  Is there another modded bios I should use?

MGE Quantum case
AA8 DuraMax BIOS24 w/3rd Eye 
Pentium 550, LGA775 @1066fsb
Thermalright XP-120 Heatsink
Antec NeoPower 480W PSU
2G Kingmax DDR2-533 (1.95V)
C3D X800 GTO unlocked to 16 pipes
ATI TV Wonder Pro w/remote
Hitachi 80g X 2 in raid0 (strip size 128)
XP


----------



## noneed4me2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Camsoup, try reflashing your original bios back ATIwinflash, your mem timings could be, and if you don't have the power adapter plugged in hook it up now. 16p sucks more juice. Congrats on the mod


----------



## CAMsoup (Dec 9, 2005)

noneed4me2 said:
			
		

> Camsoup, try reflashing your original bios back ATIwinflash, your mem timings could be, and if you don't have the power adapter plugged in hook it up now. 16p sucks more juice. Congrats on the mod




Hey noneed4me2 thanks for the reply...but I don't really undertsand...sorry for being slow.  Are you saying if I flash back with the bios I dumped pre 16 pipe mod then I will keep the 16 pipes?  I thought I would go back to 12 pipes.  Or do I go back to 12 pipes...change somthing and then go back to 16 pipes again?

sorry for being annoying


----------



## seewhy (Dec 9, 2005)

Lekamies said:
			
		

> I've got mine Connect 3d x800gto card yesterday. It has r423 core and 2.0ns memory.
> Now it's working with x800xt bios 16pp and core: 550Mhz(idle: 32c load: 45-50c) mem: 550Mhz without problems.
> 3d Mark'05 scores
> 3d Mark'03 scores




woah that's great!  did u happen to see if your card had a lasercut?


----------



## noneed4me2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Camsoup, if you flash using ATIwinflash (make sure to check force), a windows based program, it will set all settings to stock "except" your 16pipes. If you could flash your 12p card to 16p with ATIwinflash, their would be no point to using the modified flashrom in dos. And don't worry about asking to much everyone was new once, and i don't mind helping as others still help me


----------



## NavyDood (Dec 9, 2005)

See newer posts


----------



## CAMsoup (Dec 9, 2005)

noneed4me2 said:
			
		

> Camsoup, if you flash using ATIwinflash (make sure to check force), a windows based program, it will set all settings to stock "except" your 16pipes. If you could flash your 12p card to 16p with ATIwinflash, their would be no point to using the modified flashrom in dos. And don't worry about asking to much everyone was new once, and i don't mind helping as others still help me



 
Hey noneed4me2 thanks for the help, that totally makes sence now!  Good now I have a project for after happy hour tonight!!  Thanks again, gotta go d-load ATIwinflash now~


----------



## Lekamies (Dec 9, 2005)

seewhy said:
			
		

> woah that's great!  did u happen to see if your card had a lasercut?


No lasercuts on this card all 16pp is working fine   my card is PCIE "2x (PCIE4 slot DFI UT NF4 Utra-d)"  tomorrow I change original chipset cooler back and test PCIE1 16x slot. And see how much slower is that "2x" slot what I'm using now....


----------



## ShadowFlare (Dec 9, 2005)

noneed4me2 said:
			
		

> Camsoup, if you flash using ATIwinflash (make sure to check force), a windows based program, it will set all settings to stock "except" your 16pipes. If you could flash your 12p card to 16p with ATIwinflash, their would be no point to using the modified flashrom in dos. And don't worry about asking to much everyone was new once, and i don't mind helping as others still help me


Yeah, sure everyone was new once, but some of us looked around more than others before posting.   I knew how to flash to 16 pipelines before ever even posting any message related to it on any forums.  That's because I had looked around for it for the Powercolor X800 GT I used to have.  However, I do know how to use DOS well and have already flashed motherboard bioses before, so I did have some related experience already.


----------



## CAMsoup (Dec 9, 2005)

ShadowFlare said:
			
		

> Yeah, sure everyone was new once, but some of us looked around more than others before posting.   I knew how to flash to 16 pipelines before ever even posting any message related to it on any forums.  That's because I had looked around for it for the Powercolor X800 GT I used to have.  However, I do know how to use DOS well and have already flashed motherboard bioses before, so I did have some related experience already.




good job ShadowFlare were all proud of you


----------



## Lekamies (Dec 9, 2005)

Lekamies said:
			
		

> No lasercuts on this card all 16pp is working fine   my card is PCIE "2x (PCIE4 slot DFI UT NF4 Utra-d)"  tomorrow I change original chipset cooler back and test PCIE1 16x slot. And see how much slower is that "2x" slot what I'm using now....


I discovered when I move jumpers to "SLI mode" then PCIE4 works 8x speed.
So new scores are:
3d Mark'05
3d Mark'03


----------



## Millions Livio (Dec 9, 2005)

Hello everyone,

I just want to start out and say I've been researching this card for weeks and it seems I waited a tad too long to buy one (I was going to buy another if my first turned out good). I'm not sure if mine will unlock to 16 pipes or not, I'm pretty sure of it although. I checked and didn't see any laser cuts. Ordered it about a week and a half ago and got it last Monday (very, very slow packaging time) and got it from Newegg (which I regret doing) instead of my usual Tigerdirect due to $25 off which is now invalid.
:shadedshu 

Anyway, I have looked around and found many differnt ways to unlock it. Now, I just want your guys opinions on the easiest way to do so. Many have told me to use the GTO2 bios, some others have told me to use modded GTO bios, so I just want your guys opinions before I do it. I have an Artic Cooling 5 unit on it and run a steady 40C GPU overclocked to 520/570 (I can and will go higher). I've built computers for many years, but new to the unlocking graphic cards thing. Don't get me wrong, I understand it, just want your guys opinions on the easiest way without all the hassles so I can get it done and stay done.

Thanks for any and all all feedback, I plan to be a regular here.


- Millions Livio.


----------



## noneed4me2 (Dec 9, 2005)

if you have a floppy just follow directions in original article, if not i used this an iso made for the GTO2 made buy someone else. Just burn it and flash, worked fine on Connect3d GTO as long as your fuses match the article it should be okay. And your right about tigerdirect, i bought mine there over 2 months ago and nobody seems to be buying them out over there, they probably still have moddable cards lying around. I have the ISO if you want it just pm me.


----------



## NavyDood (Dec 9, 2005)

Well got mine at 550 / 550 right now and the highest I have seen temp wise is 37°C.  

2005-12-09 08:27:04 Scan for Artifacts started. Core: 549.82 Mhz Memory: 549.82 Mhz
2005-12-09 15:48:23 Scan for Artifacts stopped. Total runtime: 26478 seconds

ZERO artifacts.  Can't complain too much I guess for $149.00 shipped


----------



## Millions Livio (Dec 9, 2005)

Nope, I don't have a floppy.

About Tigerdirect, I order standard ground mail for my Logitech Trackman mouse on Tuesday, got it two days later. I ordered my graphics card with three day mail (both using UPS) the day before, took Newegg four days just to ship it, then another four days just to get here. Newegg is horrible and the worst part is their support guys kept telling me "well sir, I garentee you it'll be shipped within two hours". They told me that two times and it never got shipped even those days. 

I'm thinking of just buying one off Tigerdirect and hoping to get lucky, although they may be out of them since people are trying to scavage the last of the unlockables.


----------



## noneed4me2 (Dec 9, 2005)

That may be, but nobody is posting sale reviews and i havn't seen their stock go down once. Did you match up fuses yet, that was the first thing i did. Membership is jumping like crazy around here with everybody wanting to mod their card even cards that aren't GTOs, with alot of them not being able to. Someone tells them no and they go post in a different thread and keep trying to flash their card and have problems. After i got my card i waited till i had read everything i could find on the subject before even attempting and even then it was with trepidation. I hope people get a mod card but even if they don't its still a good card for the price.


----------



## noneed4me2 (Dec 9, 2005)

NavyDood said:
			
		

> Well got mine at 550 / 550 right now and the highest I have seen temp wise is 37°C.
> 
> 2005-12-09 08:27:04 Scan for Artifacts started. Core: 549.82 Mhz Memory: 549.82 Mhz
> 2005-12-09 15:48:23 Scan for Artifacts stopped. Total runtime: 26478 seconds
> ...


Hey did yours ever mod i hadn't heard from you in a bit was hoping it worked. Those clocks are great, make sure you set fan speeds up if overclocking unless your using aftermarket cooling.


----------



## Millions Livio (Dec 9, 2005)

Yeah, regardless it's still a good card. I haven't matched up the fuses because I can't find picture of fuses that actually work, all I can find are ones that do not.


----------



## noneed4me2 (Dec 9, 2005)

are you using ATItool, if yes that program just push shift with settings and scroll down. Match it against this http://www.techpowerup.com/articles//overclocking/vidcard/127/4 . this will give you the info you need. I have used tigerdirect alot and there pretty good. I would call their sales dept and ask if they are selling alot of these cards if your still interested in getting another one.


----------



## NavyDood (Dec 9, 2005)

My card is not moddable.

Newest update with todays adventures.

AMD64 4000+ @ 2.7mhz | 1.55v | HTTx4 | Mem 3-4-4-8 | 47°C loaded
C3D X800GTO @ 550 / 550 | 37°C Loaded

3DMark05 Score 5934
3DMark03 Score 12396


----------



## Millions Livio (Dec 9, 2005)

techPowerUp!'s on the left, mine on the right.








Seems I got lucky.


----------



## NavyDood (Dec 9, 2005)

Seems so....


----------



## noneed4me2 (Dec 9, 2005)

millionslivio i sent the files via your hotmail account from your bio with instructions. your fuses match so your good to go.


----------



## Millions Livio (Dec 9, 2005)

I don't use my hotmail account, no matter, I'll just go to MSN and find out where to go. Anyway, thanks alot, I'll tell ya the results once I finish. How much more do you think I can overclock this card once flashed? Right now I'm at 510/570 and if I go much higher I get artifacts. I run at a steady 40C like I said, so cooling is no problem in this. Gotta love Artic.


----------



## noneed4me2 (Dec 9, 2005)

navydood , your 3dmark scores are great  even after i modded i had trouble with breaking 6000 in 05 but i got about a 300 point jump since going to cat 5.12, are you using cat 5.12? my mobo is ATI xpress Micro board and i think my scores were lower due to driver issues.


----------



## NavyDood (Dec 9, 2005)

Here's my fuses data.  I haven't tried the 5.12's yet.  Still on 5.11's.


----------



## noneed4me2 (Dec 10, 2005)

definately try cat 12 lots of improvments from what i read on its support page.


----------



## noneed4me2 (Dec 10, 2005)

*To all that are using flash ISO from Locutus12*

when you boot up its option 2. It was my fault its been awhile since i used it.


----------



## AlvoMod (Dec 10, 2005)

Millions Livio said:
			
		

> Hello everyone,
> Ordered it about a week and a half ago and got it last Monday (very, very slow packaging time) and got it from Newegg
> :shadedshu
> - Millions Livio.



what day did you order this cd3 from newegg?
it seems you have luck to get one good for the mod.


----------



## Millions Livio (Dec 10, 2005)

Yeah, heh, luck, right. I tried using that .ISO and now my card is known as a "ATi Mobility GL V5500" and won't play shit and my BIOs are now fucked up. Yeah, lucky... right.


----------



## john57 (Dec 10, 2005)

I did tried the ISO method on my Connect3D X800  and it made a mess but I was given a second chance and found the correct BIN file and now it is working just fine with all 16 pipes working. I got lucky on the second time I quess.


----------



## Millions Livio (Dec 10, 2005)

john57 said:
			
		

> I did tried the ISO method on my Connect3D X800  and it made a mess but I was given a second chance and found the correct BIN file and now it is working just fine with all 16 pipes working. I got lucky on the second time I quess.


How'd you do it? I really need to know so I can fix this, my card won't even play Call of Duty 2 now.


----------



## john57 (Dec 10, 2005)

stop using the card you could damage it with the wrong core BIOS in Memory. Send me a private message here with your E-mail address and I can send you the correct BIN update file. Then  you can use DOS to flash the graphic card ROM. I will not be able to send it until tonight. Keep the ISO disk you have as a boot disk and use option 3 to boot to  DOS and then put in the disk with the correct BIN and the flash DOS program. The file I can send will be zipped. The issue is that the ISO file is made for a card with a different core not for the R423 core.


----------



## noneed4me2 (Dec 10, 2005)

millions livio, talking to wizzard to see if there is other work around or fix, without a floppy, and trying other avenues, i had little luck editing the iso with your bin. Saw John57s post and hope he can help to. His idea didn't dawn on me, just go to command line with your bin on a seperate disc seems so obvious now, I will check in again later, post your result or pm me.


----------



## NavyDood (Dec 17, 2005)

Got mine over 6000 in 3dmark05 now and still no 16pipes.

C3D X800GTO R423 core 580/560 water cooled max temp 40°C.  Rest of info in sig.

3DMark05 Score 6164


----------



## Millions Livio (Dec 17, 2005)

I had major problems with unlocking the GTO, I had all the fuses matched up but I couldn't get the .ISO to work. Dolph thankfully made me an .ISO with my default bios on it and it's working now. I can still overclock very, very high although. I have artic cooling 5 on it, I might try to flash it sometime down the road, but it plays everything on the highest settings great so for right now it's uneeded. I advise everyone to get Dolphs .ISO he made for me just incase the flahs doesn't work right. Ask need for it.


----------



## NavyDood (Dec 18, 2005)

Noneed4me2...

I flashed back to the orig bios before I started overclocking.  Since my fuses are jacked, using any other bios really has no advantage, am I right?  The only thing the other bios' would do is set the default clock speed to a higher number, right?


----------



## sefu (Dec 18, 2005)

If i conect the 2 dots with a pencil is any chance to get 16 pipes, or is another way??


----------



## noneed4me2 (Dec 18, 2005)

NavyDood said:
			
		

> Noneed4me2...
> 
> I flashed back to the orig bios before I started overclocking.  Since my fuses are jacked, using any other bios really has no advantage, am I right?  The only thing the other bios' would do is set the default clock speed to a higher number, right?



there is a sticky thread about X800 gt using a different bios to force better performance out of a r480 card, but i havent heard any performance boost from a different bios on the r423. I have tried out a coupe others and have not noticed any improvement other than higher base clocks. Have you physically looked at your core to see what the numbers are on it? Then we can see if there http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=6056is any bios that might improve your score. heres the other thread give it a read.


----------

